# Copozz Goggles ?



## Snowball21 (Nov 7, 2016)

To clarify, these goggle cost about 25$ and they look pretty nice. Ive seen multiple good reviews on their style, but im wondering about their actual quality. 

Btw, just found a website that is giving a pair of these google to their Facebook fan for those interested:
splashshop.co

Please let me know if they worth the money...


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

These look like the goggle equivalent of $10 sunglasses you can buy at highway gas stations. So, if you're ok with those, you should be good with these goggles.

Personally, I wouldn't wear them even if you paid me. The UV damage my eyes would suffer and the skin poisoning I'd get from the foam touching my face isn't worth it


----------



## Snowball21 (Nov 7, 2016)

haha yeah, well you are probably right. The thing is now everything is made in china, including the top brand. So i was wondering if we pay really pay for the quality or more for the brand, marketing, etc...


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

For sure you're going to pay for the marketing, branding, etc.
However, you're also paying for the R & D, materials and quality.

I had a buddy who would buy tools from the dollar store and get frustrated because the tools were shit and weren't precise. But he didn't want to spend money to get "real" tools. 

Not saying these goggles are the worst things ever made, but value is all relative.

If you like the goggles, get them. I highly doubt anybody on this forum have used them to give you a review.


----------

